# Labs- Confused



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Here are my post thyroidectomy (6 weeks) labs. Not sure what to make of them.

TSH: 6.39 (.35-4.00 normal)
Free T4: 1.3 (.8-1.5 normal)
Total T3: 90 (58-159 normal)

Two weeks ago (4 weeks post TT) my TSH was 4.15 and Free T4 was 1.24

I'm on 100 mcg. Synthroid and have been for the past 6 weeks. Why does my TSH continue to rise, but my Free T4 continues to rise as well? I haven't gotten my free T3 done yet as Kaiser doesn't order it so I have to pay myself. My endo. didn't want to test T3 and didn't think testing free T3 was necessary. He also didn't want to prescribe any type of natural hormone replacement (at the beginning of all of this). It doesn't seem to make sense to increase the Synthroid dose given my free T4 level or does it? I don't know what to do. I'm confused. I haven't gained any weight, I'm not constipated- I don't really have any hypo symptoms except headaches and insomnia (if that's a symptom?) I feel off to an extent, so I don't know. Any help is appreciated.

Alexis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adenure said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are my post thyroidectomy (6 weeks) labs. Not sure what to make of them.
> 
> ...


Why did you have the TT? If you had antibodies, they could still be lingering and thus skewing the lab tests.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Graves Disease - way back when I was diagnosed in February I think or March my TPOAb 19.7 (normal: <5.6). I never got another result, although I believe I had the TSI test and it was 234? Not sure. I'm just frustrated and don't understand. Before my TT my labs always "made sense" low TSH and high free T4 & T3 or normal with all on methimazole, now, post TT- I'm a mess.

Alexis


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I couldn't take methimazole bc my liver enzymes were 8 times the normal range on it. It did help my thyroid levels a lot the 7 weeks I was on it (5 mg). Bummed that I couldn't continue.

Alexis


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Alexis.

I wonder if antibodies are having an impact on your TSH which can lag up to 6 weeks.

Dose based on your FT-4 and T-3. While a FT-3 is best a T-3 will work if that is all you have to work with.

Give it a a little more time. I think your T-3 is just a little on the low side and maybe by your next lab your body will adjust itself on the synthitic replacement.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

My endo. upped my Synthroid to 112 mcg. & am supposed to get labs in 6-8 weeks. We'll see...

Alexis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adenure said:


> My endo. upped my Synthroid to 112 mcg. & am supposed to get labs in 6-8 weeks. We'll see...
> 
> Alexis


Yeah; those antibodies just don't scoot and skedaddle. Let us know about your labs coming up and in the meantime, hang out w/us!


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Andros. Does it ever make sense to retest the antibodies are a TT? My endo hasn't brought it up at all and I had to insist on the T3 test (even though it isn't a free T3). I'm guessing antibodies never really go away? Does anything cause them to grow? Can your antibody levels fluctuate based on anything? Thanks.

Alexis


----------

